# Devin Townsend



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd heard his name on occasion but didn't know anything about him. I saw this video this morning.
Very interesting player and character... Canadian too!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Famous for strapping young lad, then he went on to his solo project. He's brilliantly ridiculous haha. I caught a show once, it was good.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I cant remember where I watched but there was a cool video of him recording an entire song of his (ie recording every part) in under 2 hours. I'm not a big fan of his style of music but he's clearly a very talented musician.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I like his Casualties of Cool and Z2 albums. His debut album with Strapping Young Lad had a few solid tracks. He's one of the few metal artists I can bear listening to.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I cant remember where I watched but there was a cool video of him recording an entire song of his (ie recording every part) in under 2 hours. I'm not a big fan of his style of music but he's clearly a very talented musician.


I think it was four or five hours, not two (unless it's a condensed version). I haven't watched it, but it's pretty cool to have a resource to see the process.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Budda said:


> I think it was four or five hours, not two (unless it's a condensed version). I haven't watched it, but it's pretty cool to have a resource to see the process.


Budda, you're probably right - I couldnt find the original one I watched but I think this is a capture of the live stream. It's pretty entertaining but by the end of it I'd heard enough of him talking:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

Budda said:


> Famous for strapping young lad, then he went on to his solo project. He's brilliantly ridiculous haha. I caught a show once, it was good.


Before the DTP solo stuff there was Vai:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

DT has been one of the most inspirational artists for me in the last 25 years. Although I don't cover any of his material, I'd like to think he influences my playing in some slight way. Anything I could play close to his style would make me proud.

I've seen him many times (in all his permutations, from Zimmer's Hole to unplugged) and I've never been bored or left feeling I didn't get a great show. He puts it all out there, every time. I don't love everything he's recorded, but neither does he (good company, I guess). But he has a range and a musical vocabulary that exceeds many much more famous artists, IMO. The extreme dichotomies (SYL and DTB) worked as a sort of therapy for bipolar issues. 

He and SYL came to see me in the hospital after my bone marrow transplant 15 years ago. Devin's wife set it up - and I guess the hospital staff initially struggled with the idea of a band like that coming and playing a few tunes. Tracey had to assure them that there would be no performance. I woulda loved it - but may have been in the minority there! 

Also, the story of how Devin got notice by Steve Vai and Relativity is a classic rocknroll typa story. Classic Devin anyways. "Hi. Welcome to A&W. Can I take your stinkin' order?"


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Wife and me are true Devin fans, from SYL (!!!) to the solo stuff, he's a great producer too. I didn't make the connection though with Sex and Religion, my favourite album from Vai, that's a great fact to start my day with, now double favourite!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@amagras, if you like his production, check out the band Sights and Sounds album "Monolith" - you may dig that as well!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey! Thanks for that!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No problem! Their singer is also the frontman of a pretty big hardcore band (comeback kid) so the band isn't always very active. But they have some shows lined up this year and I'm hoping for another record.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Saw and played this guitar just after it was custom-built ....... in Vancouver (although it did say Peavey on the headstock).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

amagras said:


> Wife and me are true Devin fans, from SYL (!!!) to the solo stuff, he's a great producer too. I didn't make the connection though with Sex and Religion, my favourite album from Vai, that's a great fact to start my day with, now double favourite!


It was that show, at the Commodore, that showed me how good Devin's guitar playing was. He was lik-fer-lik with Vai. And a hilarious frontman.

Also, for production work, check out Soilwork's Natural Born Chaos. That spent along time on my turnta.......well, in my CD player.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

But first and foremost, ya gotta be into his sense of humor.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

"...and music? It's just entertainment, folks."


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

He's a walrus


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh crap, he told me he was the eggman. 

Oh well, goo-goo-ga-joob.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

With Steve Vai, well after the Vai tour by the looks of his hair.............


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Some people think he should just grow up.....










......but I ain't one of 'em. Stay strange, dEvY, stay strange!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Inspired by Mark's Mooer thread, here's Dev in Germany, riffing off his brilliant Addicted album and having fun with the crowd. Interesting looking Framus. What an amazing guy!


----------

